

Vim tutorial videos - sp4rki
http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/

======
binarysoul
I think you should edit the title to "some vim screencasts"

That takes the sensationalism out, and would've kept me from clicking (no
interest in vim)

~~~
the-kenny
Yeah, the title is misleading and it's intention is to flame... Please change
it to something meaningful.

~~~
parallax7d
I too rolled my eyes until I saw that it was about vim.

------
rcfox
There's a typo in the URL.

The correct version should be: <http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/tour/>

~~~
sp4rki
Touche. Though I said best editor, not best OS. I tried Emacs once, org-mode
was a bliss until I realized I had no feeling on my left pinky and realized I
was more productive when I used Vim.

You have to admit though, those screencasts are a godsend for Vim newbies.
They're excellently produced and lighthearted to boot.

------
StavrosK
I hoped it would be an emacs tutorial. Vim is quite obviously the best editor
ever, but I already know vim!

~~~
ajro
I used to use vi/vim but one day I stumbled upon Common Lisp and started
learning/using emacs because it seemed to be the best ide available for CL.
Now I can't imagine living without org-mode, mew, jabber-el, w3m and many
other emacs applications.

Isn't emacs more popular among programmers and vi/vim among sysadmins/unix
guys?

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not sure, I'm both but I never found a good tutorial on emacs...

------
ronnier
For those of us who are largely in the Microsoft world who think VIM doesn't
apply to us, I highly suggest using this[1] VIM plugin for Visual Studio.

[1] <http://www.viemu.com>

------
fbomb
Bummer, I thought it would be an emacs tutorial :-[

------
38leinad
got the first real contact to vim via these screencasts a few weeks ago
(except for the standard i,:wq commands to get around). Amazing editor:
powerful and available on any platform; my main problem before was that the
later is not true for textmate; now: learn once, use anywhere!

------
babeKnuth
i guess vim didn't help you from been making editing mistakes in the title of
your post

i'll stick with emacs + vimpulse + textmate.el

